# Cannot Open Excel Files by Double Clicking



## granthewson (May 10, 2005)

I'm running Microsoft Excel 2002 on WinXP Pro.
Recently, I have been unable to open any Excel file by double clicking on the file, or clicking on any Shortcuts I have. The application opens but not the file.
I can however open most files by using File - Open, but this doesn't work when I try to open workbooks that have commands to open another linked workbook when opened.

I have tried all of the following with no luck:
Re-installing Excel;
Checking for old issue conflicts via RegEdit (no old issues);
Used /regserver to correct association links;
Ensured the 'Ignore Other Applications' box is Checked in Options - General;
Checking the File Associations in Windows - this is all normal.

The problem seems to be linked when Excel is required to open.
If I have Excel open, and disable the 'Ignore Other Applications' option, Double Clicking a file works. But this doesn't work with linked files where another application of Excel is required to load.

I have not installed any new programs or updates and everything was working fine a couple of days ago.

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have you tried the latest Office Update Pack?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...fd-6f69-4289-8bd1-eb966bcdfb5e&displaylang=en


----------

